# Acid Def Sea Cigar Review - Tasted like mothballs!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Title says it all...all I could taste was mothballs. This was my first infused stick and "def"inately my last!

Read the full review here: Acid Def Sea Cigar Review - Tasted like mothballs!


----------

